# Bonnet bra = damaged paint



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Had the Bra on over the weekend as i have done some motorway miles and took it of Monday night only yo see i now have cloudy paint work. Why all of a sudden i dont know, can only put it down to the wet weather and then sunny weather beating down on the bra, basically heating the water up under the bra, could be wrong, Just dont know how to get rid of it now


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

could be a rubber smudge?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Water been adsorbed in the lacquer????? apply a bit of heat


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Those bonnet bra's are GRIM! I cannot stand them


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe a good polishing compound?


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Water been adsorbed in the lacquer????? apply a bit of heat


cheers good tip that thanks will give that ago



S1600Marc said:


> Those bonnet bra's are GRIM! I cannot stand them


better than stone chips really but in this case seem not



S1600Marc said:


> Maybe a good polishing compound?


If the heat does not do it i will try that


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Had this on my old polo, but never got rid so needed respray 

You may be lucky if it's sorted soon enough. As said heat it up and It should sort itself!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266012


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Tbh does say not to use them in the rain so can't blame the bra if you ignore the instructions,


----------



## sbridgey (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it serves you right for putting that silly thing on your car. The man that invented bonnet bra's needs shooting.


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

sbridgey said:


> I think it serves you right for putting that silly thing on your car. The man that invented bonnet bra's needs shooting.


Thats a bit harsh, sounds like he fitted to prevent stone chip damage to the front end of his car.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I must admit that I'm not a bit fan of people who place these on the car only to show it off as an accessory in a car park but I can see the reason why they were made such as motorway miles 

Is this the first time you've used one?


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Think some of you are missing the point of the thread. Op didn't ask for opinions on bonnet bra's just ideas on what the cloudy patch might be and how to get rid of it. Let's try and remain helpful and friendly shall we?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> Those bonnet bra's are GRIM! I cannot stand them


+1 I'd rather the stone chips.

Wolf's Hard Body would be my choice against stone chips.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I used one for about a day on my beemer, they're bloody stupid, supposed to protect the paint but end up doing more damage in the end.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> Think some of you are missing the point of the thread. Op didn't ask for opinions on bonnet bra's just ideas on what the cloudy patch might be and how to get rid of it. Let's try and remain helpful and friendly shall we?


Thanks you very much for that, Perfect words

And to answer ppls questions i am not going to jump out on the motorway and remove it because it is raining, it is only used for motorway miles, not for show and not to pose at all, purely to prevent stone chips.

All i want to know and have done not thanks the the few DW members is how to remove the clound and not ppl's opinions on the Bonnet Bra or i would of set another thread up for that only :driver:


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

sbridgey said:


> I think it serves you right for putting that silly thing on your car. The man that invented bonnet bra's needs shooting.


Well i am very sorry i will never put that bra back on again and personally hunt the man down and shoot him

Grow up fella lets be nice now :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

You have 2 surfaces and microscopic grit in between, plus the wind speed will move it around hence the issue. Personally I think they do more damage than good.

Best advice is a light polish and pad on a rotary or something like a german applicator if they still make them. Even SRP might do the job if it is a light haze.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

good man thanks for that


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Bloody hell you got shot down quickly :doublesho
Can't see why you can't polish this out mate:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

And look into getting lamin-x paint protection film or similar to protect against stone chips.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just as a recommendation buddy, next time why not try out the Wolf's The Mask?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh dear me it did start of as a sensible post, he only has 23 posts and joined this month so he is quite clearly still on the learning curve. 
Welcome aboard you will notice there are plenty of *** whits that reply with pointless 5hite. Just don't and use a water blade next time you wash your car and you will get shot down


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stone chips are the sign of properly used car.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Just as a recommendation buddy, next time why not try out the Wolf's The Mask?


Not a bad idea for when it's dry but rain (esp at motorway speeds) washes it off.

The damage caused may be some sort of maring (or micro mating) of the paint by the material on the back of bra. I looked into getting one of them a few years ago and found that all of the makers strongly recommend you do not get them wet, not really an option living in the UK. From what I learnt when looking into them most seem to have a type of 'sheep skin' material on the rear, it's possible that the rain on your journey may have washed some dirt and grit down into the material which has caught it and with the small movements (as they tend to be a tight fit) have caused some damage.

The other possibility that springs to mind is a reaction with what ever LSP you have on the bonnet and the constant moisture caught behind the bra. Try something like SRP and if that doesnt work try something with more cut, should sort it.


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> And look into getting lamin-x paint protection film or similar to protect against stone chips.


Plastidip clear!!


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Bloody hell you got shot down quickly :doublesho
> Can't see why you can't polish this out mate:thumb:


Yep always get ppl as stated above (fck wits) that cant give a answer but like to beat ppl down. Then there are the few that like to help ppl out. Not good really for firSt impressions


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Aye, it's terrible when someone's been on 11 days and starts calling people fckwits.

As has been stated, those bras do more damage than they prevent - water causes them to stain and if you get a bit of grit or dust under there you can end up causing problems. Infinitely better off getting a clear film applied, had this on my Clio V6 and it was very good.

As for how to remove the marking, some pepole don't ever manage to get this out. Heating it or polishing it out are the only methods that work depending on what sort of mark it is and how bad it is.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Oh dear me it did start of as a sensible post, he only has 23 posts and joined this month so he is quite clearly still on the learning curve.
> Welcome aboard you will notice there are plenty of *** whits that reply with pointless 5hite. Just don't and use a water blade next time you wash your car and you will get shot down


I use a water blade some times in the winter when the car doesn't dry as well. :devil:


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

puckacostello said:


> Plastidip clear!!


very good stuff


----------



## browner01 (Jul 6, 2012)

looks like its sweated, i know in the bodyshops they put the car in the oven to get rid of this


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*MASSIVE THANKS* to all that has helped, Put the a heat gun on it and it went with in seconds....

Thanks again


----------

